# Garmin InReach Mini 2 Plan



## snookchaser42 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a general question for those of you who use the Garmin InReach Mini 2: what is your preferred subscription plan? My family recently purchased this device for my father-in-law who frequents the ‘glades in his airboat and goes offshore fishing, usually out of cell phone range. I would say he does one of these two activities 4 times per month on average. Just curious if you find a need to spring for one of the more expensive plans or is the basic one adequate?

Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Only your father-in-law can determine what his needs are. Have him read over the options on this page:
inReach® Consumer Subscription Plans | Garmin

Having had to push the SOS button once I can tell you I don’t hunt, fish, or travel off grid without one.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Just a suggestion. I think I'm paying somewhere in the neighborhood of $25/mo for my inReach. It's mainly for my occasional foray into the southwest desert hiking where there is zero cell coverage. For my inshore fishing, it's not so important. But for anyone venturing out of cell range in any context, given the importance of the matter, what's the difference between $5/mo and $25/mo?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

In the market myself. This so far seems like the best option for SATCOM capes.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have Zoleo and fish all over FL and hunt wherever tags and opportunities take me ..have a lease in South Carolina where my shitty Verizon phone does not work...I pay $26 bucks a month for Zoleo and my wife and I rarely use any texts...I just send here the standard (no limit) "I'm still alive" text a couple times per day...but I know if I ever have to hit "the button" it will work and my body will be recovered for my wife to bury.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm on the water out of cell range for work 5-10 days a month and another 5 days a month for fishing. I have the $12/month plan that allows for ~10 custom texts a month, plus unlimited preset texts. In two years, I've sent one preset and one custom text. If I ever am in an emergency, I'll happily send all the $1 texts needed if I go past my limit of 10.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I keep mine on the basic plan month to month. But when I know I am going to be backcountry for a while, I change the plan for that month. And you can deactivate it when you are not using it and then jump on a plan when you need it.


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

I also keep mine on the basic plan. I use mine for all sorts of activities such as backpacking or fishing or international travel. The basic plan is good for me because I know I can always use the SOS feature. The only reason I would change plans would be to send more messages. On some of my longer backpacking trips I do end up using 9 or 10 messages but never use the message feature while fishing. If you're going to need a lot of weather reports (which cost 1 message) then I would consider upgrading the plan.


----------



## Jdee (10 mo ago)

I have the $25/mo plan hardly use it but it’s nice to let my wife know all is good. And she likes the tracks for peace of mind. Also nice to have if you ever actually need it for more than convenience


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

I use the unlimited plan when I guide in Alaska during the summer. Your father in law would probably only need the basic plan that allows him to use the SOS button. Since he probably will only be texting when he needs it it, I would be fine paying the 50 cent per text or whatever it comes out to.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I have the basic plan. I have it more for emergencies than to keep in touch. At that point charge me what you want for the texts lol. You do get unlimited check in messages and I’ve told my wife only respond if absolutely needed because those responses count towards the monthly allowance. I’m only out there a couple times a month and have yet to use it and don’t plan on using it on the regular.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Great info, all. Wound up going with the Garmin InReach mini2. Will report back with feedback. Cheers!


----------

